# New to Reef/Marine



## skyedale (Mar 14, 2011)

For ages now I have been wanting to set up a small marine/reef tank. The more I read, the more I thought it would be too much hassle. Yesterday I bit the bullet and bought a Fluval M90 for a steal.

So now I have the tank and need to think about how I want to proceed.

My neighbour is going to give me some of her aged gravel and water. I have bought live aragonite. I know I have to go slow and be patient, but some starter points would be good.

Guess it is time to haul out the books and start scaring myself again.

Judi

PS: I have 3 fresh water tanks that total 250 gls. but salt is a whole new ballgame.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*welcome*

welcome to the dark side , 
u are doing things right just go slow no matter how bad u want to speed up ..
it wont be long before u have to get rid of the 250 gallons of freshwater for one kick ass saltie tank ...
good luck and we are here to help when u need it or need to ask a few questions

cheers 
tom


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Welcome and good luck 
Reach out to the forum for help or advice


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

WELCOME!

The best advice is to read as much about the hobby as you can. It's amazing how much you can learn from others.

Especially with build threads.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I predict within a year you will shut your freshwater tanks down and have a 90g saltwater.

Anyone want to take that bet?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Um,
I agree w you. Can't take the bet.

But also, I think books suck. Can't think of a recent new book that would be a good guide.
The best way to learn reefing is:
A) buy a case of beer
B) take this case of beer to someone on the forum's house
C) pick their brain and make notes
D) read Sig's posts about how he starts a tank cause he's done it so often 
E) watch you tube
F) get more beer
G) ask questions here


----------



## appak (Apr 9, 2014)

Crayon said:


> Um,
> I agree w you. Can't take the bet.
> 
> But also, I think books suck. Can't think of a recent new book that would be a good guide.
> ...


Agreed. Beer is the answer. 

In my experience, if you can source good cured live rock, your cycle will be non-existent.

Take your time and get the best equipment you can afford. Probably the biggest PITA and money sink is having to buy the same thing again because it no longer does what you need (i.e. lights). Also, beer.

Take your time with the aquascape, or you'll end up with a pile of rocks, just like me. 

Stock slowly, acclimate properly.

Beer.

And most importantly, have fun! (beer really helps with this part.)


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I am guessing this is not a reef ready tank? IE drilled for a sump. 
I would strongly advise that you do not start your journey into SW without a sump. People think that a sump is more complicated when in fact it just makes everything so much easier and keeps unsightly equipment out of the display tank. 
Your biggest expenses will be lights and a skimmer. 
What are the dimensions of this tank? 
What do you want to keep in there?

EDIT: 
I am not sure I like the idea of a neighbour giving you aged "gravel" or water. You're much much better off using new aragonite and making new salt water. 
Do you have an RODI unit? This is the very first thing you MUST have to start off on the right foot.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Being that said neighbour I agree. This isn't like a fresh water tank...use RO distilled water the more live Rick the better and quicker it will seed your tank. Make sure your rock is quite porous... Let it cycle... If your salt mix is fine you won't even be able to test the cycle...


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

appak said:


> Agreed. Beer is the answer.
> 
> In my experience, if you can source good cured live rock, your cycle will be non-existent.
> 
> ...


Beer is always the answer.....


----------

